# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Found this on Hairsite...

## 2020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97nAvTVeR6o




> Bald head, dead head
> Our heads all gone bad
> Situation, aggravation
> Everybody allegation
> In the suite, IARHS
> Everybody dog food
> Slice slice, battle scar
> We all got battle scars
> 
> ...


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.*************/hair-loss/fo...id-104452.html

----------

